# Cordless Phones & Wi-Fi



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have three phone lines at the factory with a fax on one dedicated line and two cordless phone sets on the other two, with a base station + two handsets.

Up until fairly recently they have been OK, but since we bought the new HP towers to run Win8.1, the phones have started to have issues with connection loss between base and handsets and other issues.

Since the second tower was started last week it has got much worse, and the problem appears to be that the 2.4gHz frequency is shared by both the phones and the router wi-fi, both HP towers using wi-fi for the internet.

We could drop back to ethernet cabling as they have that facility, but have looked at upgrading the phones to ones that use a different frequency, 1.93 to 1.99gHz being a popular choice.

Panasonic do a few models, KX-TGF350M or KX-TGF380M being two examples, but I can't find them in the UK yet.

I called our good friend, Tim in the 'States and he is going to see what he can pick up for us.

Might help someone else with a similar issue who cannot revert to ethernet.

Peter


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Are you sure your existing phones are made for the UK market Peter?

According to Panasonic, UK DECT phones use 1.8 - 1.9ghz

http://eng.faq.panasonic.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/11025/~/dect-phone-frequency-information.

and an example of a Panansonic phone sold fo the UK market

http://www.panasonic.com/uk/consume...lephones-with-triple-handsets/kx-tgd313e.html


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Existing phones are BT cordless, Phil.

Peter


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Existing phones are BT cordless, Phil.
> 
> Peter


Ah right. Definitely UK market then. :smile2: Just seems odd that they are operating at 2.4ghz


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It could be due to "intermodulation products" interference - don't ask!

The 2.4GHz WiFi signal and the 1.8GHZ phone signals will not be "pure" and may well be producing "sproggies" -exacerbated due to physical proximity.

USA phones will almost certainly not be licensed for use in UK.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

pippin said:


> It could be due to "intermodulation products" interference - don't ask!
> 
> The 2.4GHz WiFi signal and the 1.8GHZ phone signals will not be "pure" and may well be producing "sproggies" -exacerbated due to physical proximity.
> 
> USA phones will almost certainly not be licensed for use in UK.


Would the sproggies vary according to the wifi channel being used by the router? Just wondering if a change of wifi channel may improve the situation, although Peter may have already tried that one.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, they would.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I have tried channel changes on the router but the choice is limited and doesn't seem to have much effect on the problem.

Another option would be to go to a bigger router with more ethernet ports and go cabled, but the pc's are within a few feet of the router so wi-fi seems the neater option.

Peter


----------

